# [ANJUTA] Erreur de compilation :(

## Ekinai

Bonjours tout le monde, alors voila, j'ai essayé de compiler Anjuta, donc je lance un emerge --rsync pour mettre mon arbre a jour, puis je lance un emerge anjuta, les sources se téléchargent, le ./configure passe sans problème, mais en plein milieu de la compilation, je tombe sur sa

emerge anjuta

```

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: dev-util/anjuta-1.2.4-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3744:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/anjuta-1.2.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

J'ai regardé le log (/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/anjuta-1.2.4-r1/temp/build.log) et il ne donne pas plus d'informations sur l'erreur, que le message d'erreur que j'ai eu pendant la compilation.

Voila, c'est un bug, ou alors j'ai fait une boulette ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide  :Smile: 

Cordialement, Ekinai.

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing: 

l'erreur se trouve plus haut  :Wink: 

ce que tu as posté, c'est la fin d'un emerge qui a foiré, ce n'est pas l'erreur de compilation ... regarde plus haut, cherche après le mot "error" ...

----------

## Ekinai

Bon ba j'ai uploadé le log en entier sur mon serveur ftp

http://mat.clot.free.fr/build.log.

----------

## VisualStation

 *Ekinai wrote:*   

> Bon ba j'ai uploadé le log en entier sur mon serveur ftp
> 
> http://mat.clot.free.fr/build.log.

 

emerge x11-libs/gtkscintilla2

----------

## Ekinai

Merci je teste sa =).

----------

## Ekinai

Sa change rien.

----------

## VisualStation

emerge =dev-util/anjuta-2.1.0_beta1

----------

## Ekinai

Sa me tente pas trop de mélanger du testing avec du stable pour le moment. Je pense que je vais plutot m'orienter vers gvim =).

Merci quand même de votre aide =).

----------

## VisualStation

 *Ekinai wrote:*   

> Sa me tente pas trop de mélanger du testing avec du stable pour le moment. Je pense que je vais plutot m'orienter vers gvim =).
> 
> Merci quand même de votre aide =).

 

Quand c'est en ~x86 c'est qu'il y a peu ou pas de "bug" !

Je suis full ~x86 avec quelques trucs en pas stable du tout et rien a signaler ^^.

----------

## Ekinai

Oui mais je préfère etre sur a 100% que c'est testé et approuvé depuis un bon moment =).

----------

## xaviermiller

sinon

```
emerge codeblocks
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## Ekinai

Il est pas stable :p

----------

## lost_in_the_shell

 *Ekinai wrote:*   

> Sa me tente pas trop de mélanger du testing avec du stable pour le moment. Je pense que je vais plutot m'orienter vers gvim =).
> 
> Merci quand même de votre aide =).

 

+1 vim powaaaaa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ekinai

Oh et puis finalement je vais me laisser tenter par Code::Blocks.

Je le connais un peu en plus :p.

----------

## JBen

et puis faut pas avoir peur de mettre quelques packages en testing... J'etais moi aussi en full ~x86 et pas de gros problemes se sont fait remarqués...

Et tu es sous Gentoo, alors si tu veux avoir quelque chose de testé en approuvé dans le temps, passe carrement sous Debian Stable (il en sont encore au noyau 2.4 par defaut il me semble!!!).

----------

## FoX.44

J'ai eu la même erreur, essaie :

```
# MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge -va anjuta
```

----------

## babos

Il me semble que j'avais la même erreur et c'est vrai que j'ai utilisé la version instable dans les package.keywords.

Mais faut pas avoir peur, des fois, le paquet instable est plus stable que le paquet stable  :Very Happy:  Oui, je sais, c'est paradoxal, mais bon, c'est comme ça

Bon ,en tout cas, bonne route dans les méandres de la gentoo

----------

## idodesuke

C'est FoX.44 qui a raison j'ai eu le même prob hier et j'ai trouvé la réponse dans la partie anglophone en utilisant la fonction recherche du forum

----------

## _Seth_

Que ce soit en stable ou en ~, quand un ebuild plante, tu n'es généralement pas le seul à avoir ce problème. La solution la plus opportuniste est d'attendre quelque temps (par ex. 1 semaine) et de refaire un sync puis un update. La solution la plus correcte est de jeter un coup d'oeil sur le Gentoo bugzilla et sur les forums. Il est assez rare d'avoir des ennuis en ~, mais ça arrive et on apprend beaucoup en essayant de les résoudre.

 *JBen wrote:*   

> Et tu es sous Gentoo, alors si tu veux avoir quelque chose de testé en approuvé dans le temps, passe carrement sous Debian Stable (il en sont encore au noyau 2.4 par defaut il me semble!!!).

 

Debian est passé au 2.6 sur Etch et comme Etch est passé en stable (il a remplacé Sarge), tout est en 2.6.

----------

